# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Overgewicht blijft door vicieuze cirkel

## acidgoddess

Hoi,

Ik ben Marijke. 1m69 groot en weeg 110kg. Ik wil graag afvallen maar door gewoon op mijn eten te letten lukt het niet echt. Wij eten zo veel mogelijk vetarm. Ik zou graag willen sporten maar daar geraak ik niet toe en dit om meerdere redenen.
1. Ik vind de moed niet om er aan te beginnen
2. Doordat ik last heb van scoliose in de rug (aangeboren kromming) heb ik veel last van rugpijn.
3. Ook ben ik nogal zwaar van boezem (F-cup) waardoor sporten echt pijn doet.

Heeft iemand ideeën wat ik kan doen om sporten te vermakkelijken en dergelijke?

Groetjes Marijke

----------

